

(Almost) going to jail for hacking the high school grading system - kunala
https://medium.com/@kunala/juvenile-delinquent-the-official-guide-on-how-to-hack-schoolloop-8540230f6bc1?source=reading-list-published_user

======
kunala
I wrote this article seven years later, and I thought you all would find it
interesting :)

